# Sturmey Archer Small Wood Knob Shift Handle



## rfeagleye (May 24, 2019)

I am looking for one or two of the knob in the picture below. They were sold as spares by Sturmey, I believe the box they came in may say Shift Handle on it. I took this picture from the internet though. If you have one to sell send me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## rfeagleye (May 27, 2019)

Bump to the top...


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 2, 2019)

Back to the top. Hope someone finds one or two of these for me.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 9, 2019)

Sunday bump...


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 16, 2019)

Back to the top. Hope someone has a lead on one or two of these. Thanks!


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 25, 2019)

Another bump...


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 29, 2019)

Early Sunday bump...hope someone finds one of these for me.


----------



## KevinM (Jul 3, 2019)

I may start having these made by Raleigh Ron.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 14, 2019)

Back to the top...still looking for this. Thanks guys!


----------



## rfeagleye (Aug 1, 2019)

Bump to the top...


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 29, 2020)

Haven't bumped this in a while...still looking for one of these. Thanks!


----------



## wards (Feb 9, 2020)

rfeagleye said:


> Haven't bumped this in a while...still looking for one of these. Thanks!



I think I have 2 of these , haven't been on the site for a while. Let me look in my garage.


----------



## rfeagleye (Feb 11, 2020)

And found! Wards came through with two of them. 

But if anyone finds one they would sell I'm interested in it, I'm sure I'll find a shifter missing this at some point and one on the shelf is always good.


----------



## rfeagleye (Aug 1, 2020)

Bump to the top...I could use one more if someone has one. Thanks!


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 4, 2021)

Bump...found another shifter and need the little wood knob to make it complete. If any one has one they would sell send me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## rfeagleye (Aug 12, 2021)

Bump to the top.


----------



## rfeagleye (Aug 26, 2021)

Still looking for one of these if you have one in your parts drawer. Thanks!


----------



## rfeagleye (Sep 20, 2021)

Back to the top...


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 21, 2021)

I looked ...nope...nothing


----------



## rfeagleye (Sep 21, 2021)

Thanks for looking! One will turn up eventually I hope. It seems like Sturmey packaged every part separately back then, someone has to have one kicking around.


----------



## rfeagleye (Sep 30, 2021)

Month end bump...


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 13, 2021)

Hope one turns up...


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 2, 2021)

Bump...


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 6, 2021)

Bump to the top...


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 30, 2021)

Bump...


----------



## rfeagleye (Feb 12, 2022)

Bump to the top. I could still use one of these if someone has one. Thanks!


----------



## rfeagleye (Mar 25, 2022)

Bump...


----------



## rfeagleye (May 6, 2022)

Back to the top...


----------



## rfeagleye (May 21, 2022)

Bump...


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 4, 2022)

Back up to the top...


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 17, 2022)

Back up for Friday...


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 6, 2022)

Bump...


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 15, 2022)

Back up...


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 27, 2022)

Bump...


----------



## rfeagleye (Sep 17, 2022)

Another bump...


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 19, 2022)

Bump...


----------

